# Suggestion Needed For Cat Licking Windows



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Has anyone ever had a cat that does this and if so how did you stop it?

Water is provided, purified store bought water as a matter of fact and yet he insists on lapping at the condensation on the windows.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

Mine drink out of the toilet bowls....and leave footprints round the bowl.
i have given up; they won't drink water out of a cat bowl at all.
flower vases are also another place they like...


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Vivjen, I solved the toilet thing by making sure the seat was down. He repaid me by unrolling the toilet paper and shredding it. Been there done that several times so I started keeping a citrus scent air freshener there. Cats hate citrus.

So I tried spraying the window with lemon water. That worked for a day. Either the cat likes lemonade or he is immune to the taste....grrrrrr


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't know that about citrus...thanks.
doesn't solve your problem though....have you tried cleaning the windows with diluted vinegar?
he may not like that....
must go for a minute....mine think it is teatime, and won't leave me alone!


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Vivjen, peel an orange and watch the cat back up if you hold it to him. I use orange peels in the garden to repel cats. 

The vinegar sounds like a great idea, will try and let you know.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2015)

That is also a good idea, thanks again.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 15, 2015)

Cats drink from any water source they can find, and it doesn't bother them how clean [or not] it is, it's just a fact of life.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2015)

Funny, but my husband was telling me that our cat also likes olive juice.  My cat never licked the windows, but if he did I wouldn't worry about it too much, as long as he was healthy and drinking water from his bowl.  He drinks out of the dog bowl, I tried giving him his own little bowl, but he's not interested.  I wipe down the front windows pretty often due to the cat and dog.


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 16, 2015)

Licking windows cleaned with Windex is not a good thing. Sort of reminded me of mom cleaning out your mouth with soap when you said a naughty word.

I tried the vinegar, he might not mind the taste of Windex but he sure scampered away from the vinegar mighty quick, never saw a cat with that facial expression before layful:

Olive juice, must try that one. He could eat it along with his cheese and crackers.


----------

